# IML Osta Rx log/ Heady Muscle



## heady muscle (Apr 7, 2014)

*Heavy, Thanks for letting me log this. It's been on my list to do for a bit


Osta Log*


Starting Weight: 192    Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;

One capsule upon waking, one before lunch and one in the evening before training.

Workout:
Chest:
4 sets each
Superset:


Decline Flies/ Dumbbell Decline bench press 
 Flat flies/Barbell bench press 
Incline flies/incline DB press 
Biceps
Drop set:


Incline Dumbbell curls/ 60/ 30/20 
 Super set barbell curls with hammer curls 
half hour (almost) treadmill running.


*Impressions and side effects:*
Got is going today. Felt light headed about half hour after taking each capsule.
Probably calming down from a hectic day. I did seem to perspirate easy today. Raining here today, could have been the humidity.
Workout; I was flat today, but I got a great freaking pump even though I felt like I was going through the motions. Ballooned up.

Busy weekend and work slowed me down.
I can&#146;t say I didn&#146;t notice much else. From first day.

I am hoping to drop some BF and leave the muscle. Diet will be at maintenance.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice log Heady....Keep it up...


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Apr 8, 2014)

In


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 12, 2014)

My apologizes for not posting here since Monday. Came down with some weird cold or allergy and pretty much drained me. Haven't been sick in almost three years. I will get this post up and running either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 12, 2014)

Rough start for me this week. Feeling better and decided to train today. 

Today: April 12th
One capsule upon waking, one lunch and one in the evening.

Workout:
Quads:          4 sets
Stupor set


Front Squats
Back Squats
Superset


Alternate leg lunges
Sissy squats
Hams
Superset: 5 each


Stiff legged dead lifts
Leg curls
 
NO hour on treadmill running.

*Impressions and side effects:*
A great sustained pump in my quads and even my hammies.  One thing I noticed I sweated like it was a hot August Day. Coming off the IMF DMZ 3.0 me nuts got to be below average size. While on this, they have ballooned up. But being 'sick' this week have not noticed any increased libido. 
I do feel harder, but not dryer yet. 
Very gassy. And my stomach is always making noises. Strange.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 15, 2014)

I am lagging here. I apologize to Heavy. I am usually spot on with these. I will post two workouts today.


Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


Pulldowns /Wide grip low pulley rows:
 One arm T bar rows/ Hammer strength row machine.
Stiff arm pull downs
Chest:
Superset:


Bench press/ Dips
Incline Dumbell press/Cable crossovers
Flat flies/ pushups
½ hour on treadmill running.



*Impressions and side effects:*
This is the first workout I feel healthy again. *The pump* was weird, deep. Not puffy. I do feel as I am getting really tight and dry. The stomach stuff has subside, like I said more than likely due to the freaky virus thing I had. 
*Okay, Libido* has increase dramatically. Morning wood all night long and great sexual dreams to match. I would rather sleep than workout lately! lol! To bad my wife sleeps like a log. 
*Moods* seem very stable and good natured. No swings, just steady eddy.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 15, 2014)

Workout:
*Delts :*          3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell shoulder press/Side laterials
 Behind the neck presses/front Laterials
Up right rows/rear laterials
*ABS: *3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell FEET TO SKY CORKSCREWS/Incline sit ups (vary)
Dumbbell figure eights/ leg raises
Plank pose/ crunches
Half hour on treadmill running.


*First impressions and side effects:*
Nice hard pump again. May abs got so pump it was hard/strange to breathe. Stamina is good. Not as good as the DMZ 3.0 
Mood same.


----------



## MissLynn (Apr 15, 2014)

Interesting... what does your diet look like? & when did you start?


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 16, 2014)

MissLynn said:


> Interesting... what does your diet look like? & when did you start?



 I eat super clean. I haven't eaten fast food in over twenty five   years. Clarence Bass type of diet from the original Ripped (still have a   copy). Lots of lean meats, no soft carbs, Brown rices and other heavy   grains. Sweet potatoes, yams, lots of fruits and raw veggies and nuts, typically earthy hippie staples! 

When did I start??? Not sure whatcha mean there. I always eat this way (smiling)! lol.  The only variation is the quantities. I tried to cycle the caloric intake to keep me ole metabolism guessing. I love dark chocolate (well all chocolate) that is my down fall. The other weakness is good strong, black coffee....ooooohhhh, I love! I try to drink tons of good water (distilled or good well water).


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't train yesterday, but I want to comment on two things I have been noticing. I feel like I am drying out. Not like if you are on a AI, type of dry out; no sore joints. I feel much harder, fuller and solid.

In saying all that, my skin also feels drier. I usually have oily skin and now my skin is very dry. I am consuming tons of water and not urinating that often. Strange. Coming off the DMZ 3.0, I am down a few pounds 192ish to 187 there about, but I feel less sluggish and don't look or feel like I have lost ANY mass, just water weight and hopefully some fat (sorry about the run on sentence). So far I am liking this Osta run. I am cutting it down to two capsules a day to see how I respond (down from three). 

Honestly, The Osta is doing what I wanted and is making me re-think my summer cycle run. I may save the run for winter now and just add some proviron at the mid point of this run. Hmmmmm.....  Input welcome.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay,
I with the ladies now, I guess I really didn't notice because of the cold I had, but being healthier, my fricking appetite is going through the roof! Not good! lol!

Leg day today! My favorite. Will post a log of it tonight or tomorrow. Seriously loving this stuff.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

Great, great workout yesterday. Started with 40 minutes on the treadmill then into the leg workout. The stamina was phenomenal.

Workout:
Quads:          4 sets



Squats
Leg presses   the last set both were done to failure by dropping the weight in half and doubling the previous reps.
Superset


Leg presses (feet high and wide/ then low and wide)
hack squats
Hams
Superset: 5 each


Stiff legged dead lifts
Leg curls
 


*Impressions and side effects:*
Good steady workout with a nice deep pump. My legs are trashed today. That first step in the morning was EYE opening!


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

Great log Heady..The pump is strange isn't it? I had to stop my log due to a minor back issue.. I was just starting to feel the same things as you except I was peeing ALL the time...


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Great log Heady..The pump is strange isn't it? I had to stop my log due to a minor back issue.. I was just starting to feel the same things as you except I was peeing ALL the time...



How's the back doing? Fricking bummer for you!

Kind of bothering me that I am NOT peeing that much. I have upped my intake of water drastically just to make sure things keep moving. Very excited by this product so far. 
The pumps are strange.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 21, 2014)

*If I was a women, I would get more views on this post! LOL! The ladies logging this attract all the horny guys! Where's the horny women??? LMAO! Oh Well!


ABS: *3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell FEET TO SKY CORKSCREWS/Incline sit ups (vary)
Dumbbell figure eights/ leg raises
Plank pose/ crunches

Biceps
Drop set:


Incline Dumbbell curls/ 60/ 30/20
 Super set barbell curls with hammer curls
Yes I really did abs first! 
*Impressions and side effects:*
Good work out. Nothing steady, same strange hard deep pump again (turning you on aren't I?). I dropped down to two capsules a day, just to see how it would effect me. I see no change as of yet.* Stamina is good.*


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 23, 2014)

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


low pulley row/Pulldown behind neck  (did not like this combination, but I was too arrogant to quit I guess).
 Front pulldowns/Barbell rows/
one arm t bar row/Dumbell pullovers (3sets)
Chest:
Superset:


Incline Dumbbell bench press/ Dips/Flies to finish (fucking A)
 Flies /bench press/ Hammer Strength bench press for a burnout
pushups
half hour (almost) treadmill running.


*Impressions and side effects:*
I was Crazy Pumped. I usually do yoga stretches afterwards and could not remotely get even close to doing them because I was SO PUMPED! NO BS!
My ABS are coming out like crazy. I am freaking hard like on Var. Seriously, I am loving this stuff.


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 25, 2014)

*Good log heady ... 
+1
*


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

Somebody is using my Avatar!


----------



## sneedham (Apr 25, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Somebody is using my Avatar!



I was worried I thought their maty have been 2 of you..lol..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## sneedham (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep it up heady....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 25, 2014)

Workout:
*Delts :*          3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell shoulder press/Side laterials
 Arnold presses/front Laterials
Dumbbell PALMS IN shoulder press/rear laterials
*Triceps: *3 sets each
Superset:


lying triceps extensions/Kickbacks
push downs/one arm extensions
dip between benches
Half hour on treadmill running.

*Impressions and side effects:*
This is the first day I have felt flat and lack of energy. I don't think the Osta had anything to do with it. Work had me on the run and really did not eat my proper diet. 
I did get a pretty good pump, but not like it has been of late, but still good. 

I do not feel as my strength has drop off from the DMZ at all. This is a startling. I will watch closely. I was looking for a drop off. I have not weighed myself, but will try to do over the weekend.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 25, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Keep it up heady....
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Thanks. How's the back doing?


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 25, 2014)

NJRiot said:


> *Good log heady ...
> +1
> *



Thanks man!



1HungLo said:


> Somebody is using my Avatar!


Ut oh! No fighting on this thread unless its video taped and there's naked women encircling you two while you fight! Lol.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 25, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Thanks. How's the back doing?



They want me to go to physical therapy...ugh...they said I have a small tear in one of my lower back muscles and my L4 or L5 is slightly compressed... But should be fixable without surgery.....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

sneedham said:


> I was worried I thought their maty have been 2 of you..lol..
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Lol, kind of surprised me when I saw it too. Hope he changes it soon!


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 27, 2014)

Chest:
Superset:


Incline Decline bench press/ flies/ elevated feet push ups
 Flies /bench press/ pushups  for a burnout
incline barbell/ dips
half hour (10 minute intervals) jumping rope
*Impressions and side effects:*
Great work with a balloon like pump. Stamina is very good. I don't feel as tight and hard as  did at the beginning of the week but that could be diet or lack of fluids.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 28, 2014)

*OSTA Luego Form, BABY!*


Half an hour on treadmill running Before lifting. Felt great.

Workout:
Quads:          6 sets
Stupor set


Squats   last three sets descending. 
Leg extensions  Each set a half double 180 10 reps/90lbs 20 reps and so on. 
5sets
Superset


Stiff legged dead lifts 
Hack squats last set descending 
Lying leg curls 
 
*Impressions and side effects:*
My stamina is picking up. It dropped for a bit, but seems to be steadily climbing. I don&#146;t feel as tight and hard as last week, but like I said could have been diet. Work has me bouncing around.

One weird thing lately is I keep getting a bloaty abdomen. It may be diet also, but wanted to note it. Maybe the re-fried beans I made. I might have not soaked the beans long enough. I thought I did.

The workouts have been great. Sex too! 

Crazy work out. I love just going with what feels right and not being so inflexible. Be like water!


----------



## Christopher J (Apr 29, 2014)

I would love to try this stuff. I dont use anything except for creatine & vitargo. But at the current price, I just cant risk buying it without trying it 1st.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice Heady.....proud of you, good detailed log and quality info....


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 30, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Nice Heady.....proud of you, good detailed log and quality info....


Thanks Sneedham.   I have to admit that I thought logging would be cumbersome, but actually it is having the opposite effect. I am paying attention more to the details of my workout, which I haven't done in twenty years. I am more involved and it actually affects my workouts in a positive manner. I know that sounds polyanaish and fo fo, but it is true. 
Is your back recuperating well?


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 30, 2014)

Christopher J said:


> I would love to try this stuff. I dont use anything except for creatine & vitargo. But at the current price, I just cant risk buying it without trying it 1st.


20% off right now at IMF


----------



## Christopher J (Apr 30, 2014)

Anything to stack with this? I would order the 4 bottles for the free shipping but then the 20% discount take it under the $200 for free shipping.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 30, 2014)

Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


low pulley row/ pulldowns 
 Front pulldowns decending set; Various grips. Reps 10 to 30 
Dumbell rows/ Standing Stiff arm pulldowns 
Machine row/ one arm t bar row 

half hour with some walking and running on the treadmill.
*Impressions and side effects:*
I was in and out of the gym in a little over an hour and a half at most. I was cranking! Stamina is really making this enjoyable. I was like a bull during rutting season. I fucked those weights up! lol.
Tighten up again, I think the water intake is key, keep shit moving with about a half gallon a day or so. 

I started drinking Aloe Vera juice to get rid of the bloating abdomen, it is helping. I really feel great on this stuff.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 30, 2014)

Christopher J said:


> Anything to stack with this? I would order the 4 bottles for the free shipping but then the 20% discount take it under the $200 for free shipping.



I guess it depends on your goals. Whatcha trying to accomplish?


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

How much weight have u lost in how long of a period so far?


----------



## heady muscle (May 1, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> How much weight have u lost in how long of a period so far?


between 3-5 pounds. Some water weight, mostly BF. I have not had my BF checked yet. I am definitely much harder, like var hard. Mood is awesome.


----------



## Christopher J (May 1, 2014)

How are the pumps on this? Would you want to stack this with something like Superpump? or no


----------



## heady muscle (May 1, 2014)

Christopher J said:


> How are the pumps on this? Would you want to stack this with something like Superpump? or no


The pumps are great on this. Not so much like a Nitric Oxide pump where you fill like the muscles are balloons about to burst, but deep ingrained pump (if that makes sense). I did take a NO supp one day with it and it was fascinating how pumped I felt. It felt like it was going to crush ME bones!


----------



## AvA182 (May 2, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> The pumps are great on this. Not so much like a Nitric Oxide pump where you fill like the muscles are balloons about to burst, but deep ingrained pump (if that makes sense). I did take a NO supp one day with it and it was fascinating how pumped I felt. It felt like it was going to crush ME bones!



How long u been doin this


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Thanks Sneedham.   I have to admit that I thought logging would be cumbersome, but actually it is having the opposite effect. I am paying attention more to the details of my workout, which I haven't done in twenty years. I am more involved and it actually affects my workouts in a positive manner. I know that sounds polyanaish and fo fo, but it is true.
> Is your back recuperating well?



Hey Heady, I have been out of the gym for over a week but the back is recovering..I plan to be back at the weights in a couple days..keep up the great log....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heady muscle (May 5, 2014)

Chest:
Superset:


Bench press/ Dips
Incline Dumbell press/Cable crossovers
Flat flies/ pushups
Biceps:          4 sets
Giant set


Dumbbell curls wide
hammer curls
High rep barbell for finishing

½ hour on treadmill running.
 All reps vary on energy and mood. I follow the instinctive principle to the TEE! LOL!


*First impressions and side effects:*
Seem to be leveling out. Still very hard feeling. Sex drive also seems to be in a nose dive (nooooooooo!). I am trying to be patient and not add anything else to the mix. Still bloating abdomen feeling. Mood is still really mellow and good. Works are also still good. Stamina is good.


----------



## heady muscle (May 6, 2014)

*OSTA Luego Form, BABY!*



Chest:
Superset:


Decline bench press/flies 
 bench press/ Flies 
hammer strength press/ pushups 
Incline bench press/ incline flies 
Jump rope 20 minutes
half hour yoga


*Impressions and side effects:*
Light day. One body part. Work had me walking through literally miles of mud. Jump rope/yoga to loosen up.

One thing I keep forgetting to mention is the localized pumps I have been getting lately. For example Chest; When I am on aas or a ph my whole upper body feels/gets pumped. On the Osta, it feels pretty isolated to that body part. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## heady muscle (May 9, 2014)

*OSTA Luego Form, BABY!*

Workout:
Quads:          6 sets
Stupor set

Squats   last three sets descending. Squats 135 x 40. 225 x 20. 275 x8-10. last set; 225, 185, 135. *PUKE!* 
Leg extensions 
This killed me. Maybe too much for end of a long work week but fun. Felt very, very strong. My strength has going up and feels solid.
4 sets
Superset


Leg press    Same as squats rep wise, but place feet in upper, lower, close together and wide apart. 
Hack squats  These were light and just used to burn me rubber legs out even more. Ya boy! 
Superset: 5 each


 Lying leg curls 
Stiff legged dead lifts 
 
BARELY 15 minutes on treadmill mostly walking some running  

*Impressions and side effects:*
My strength is really climbing now. It is not a quantifiable measurement by the numbers, but I can feel it. Of course i see, but I am all over the place with training. But It is becoming more apparent workout by workout now.


----------



## sneedham (May 9, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> *OSTA Luego Form, BABY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Heady....Yes I also experienced the strange pumps and I think you described them to the tee... Very deep and tight..For me they came on right away, I even experienced back pumps....Great Log..


----------



## heady muscle (May 10, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Awesome Heady....Yes I also experienced the strange pumps and I think you described them to the tee... Very deep and tight..For me they came on right away, I even experienced back pumps....Great Log..



Yeah, they are strange (pumps). Fricking hard as rock though. I do think Ostarine is somewhat suppressive. I was getting a bounce coming off the DMZ, but not they's are shrinking some again. Oh well.
Hope the back is doing well. Beautiful day here today. Didn't train. Cut the lawn!


----------



## heady muscle (May 15, 2014)

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:



 Front pulldowns/Barbell rows
Low pulley rows// one arm t bar row
Stiff arm pulldowns/ Two handed dumbbell rows


Dumbell pullovers (3sets)
Chest:
Superset:


Incline Dumbbell bench press/ Dips/Cable cross over
 Flies /bench press
pushups



*Impressions and side effects:*
Still feeling those weird hard pumps. Run is ending.  This post is a few days old. I have today workout to post next.


----------



## heady muscle (May 15, 2014)

Workout:
*Delts :*          3 sets each
Superset:


Barbell shoulder press/arnold presses to burnout
 Behind the neck presses/front Laterials
Dumbbell PALMS IN shoulder press/rear laterials
*ABS: *3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell FEET TO SKY CORKSCREWS/Incline sit ups (vary)
Dumbbell figure eights/ leg raises
Plank pose/ crunches
Half hour on treadmill running.


----------



## heady muscle (May 19, 2014)

First off once again, I would like to thank HeavyIron for letting me log this for him/IMF! This stuff is different and works!


Last day:
Workout:
Chest:
4 sets each
Superset:


Decline Flies/ Barbell Decline bench press 
 Flat flies/Barbell bench press 
Incline flies/incline DB press 
Biceps/Triceps
4sets each:


Incline Dumbbell curls/lying triceps extentions 
 Barbell curls/kick backs 
hammer curls/dip between benches to exhaustion. 
half hour (almost) treadmill running.


*Impressions and side effects:*
I didn't gain much weight, maybe a couple of pounds, but I lost fat, harden up and lost water. Strength did not drop off one bit from coming off the DMZ. Nada. I felt at the beginning it was useful as a PCT, but after the third week I felt it MAY have been shutting me down, not like DMZ or an AAS, but just slightly. 

The OstaRx works differently than any PH or AAS I have used. Your moods are always good and steady. You feel tight and hard all day and night long. 

The sides I had; some digestion problems and ab bloat. I don't know if that was from the OstaRx or my diet. I believe diets should change with the season and I haven't got into "spring mode" yet. So maybe that was it. 

Overall a very interesting product that works well. I think this stack with PH or AAS would be very interesting.

Thanks again!

*OSTA Luego Form, BABY!*


----------

